# Jumeriah Lake Towers



## Lotus People

*Living in Jumeirah Lake Towers?*

Hi

I've been living in Oud Metha for about 4 years now and am thinking of moving to JLT in November. Can anyone advise? I realise that there is a total lack of convenience stores, laundry, etc. And there is alot of construction going on...but those floorplans look really good!

I'd really appreciate any info on the quality of fixtures/fittings and the maintenance standards etc. Towers such as Concorde, Madina, Icon, Lake Shore & Dubai Arch.

I was interested in Discovery Gardens (Zen Cluster) but was put off by stories of maintenance issues (AC, fittings, etc).

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Vetteguy

I was wondering if anyone out there lives in JLT.... I will be moving to Dubai the end of Feb 2010 and my employer said most of the other people at the company live there...Any info would be appreciated


----------



## sugarcubes

hey there .. 
JLT is one of the places im considering looking for a studio too .. primarily because its close to where i would be working and that its a new place .. 
i havent met that many ppl who are currently living at JLT .. most are living at Discovery gardens (the alternate to JLT) ... 
Will keep u posted .. 
ps: i move in first week of Feb 2010 as well .. 





Vetteguy said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there lives in JLT.... I will be moving to Dubai the end of Feb 2010 and my employer said most of the other people at the company live there...Any info would be appreciated


----------



## StevoD

Ive been living in dubai bout 8 months now and used to live in Lake View Tower on JLT but moved to JBR bout 2 months ago, sorry to tell u but its not one the best places to live in Dubai, there is too much construction goin on so its very noisy at night an early mornings plus there is nothing todo round there, unless u drive u have to get a taxi everywhere, walking is not an option, there r virtually no shops on JLT and no bars!!


----------



## marc

its not the best, but there are some great deals...


----------



## Vetteguy

Thanx for the info and will keep it in mind


----------



## thomasg

*bonnington*

you have to check out the bonnington, jumeirah lakes towers in JLT. google it and check out the website. it's just really getting started... half hotel and half apartments - the only bar in JLT. it's really very cool and very well finished... the services are getting better and better everyday. yes, there is still construction in JLT, and lots for that matter, but really it ain't so bad... you're close to the freeway, close to the marina, soon the train will open a stop, close to ibn batuta mall... really a good place...


----------



## Vetteguy

thomasg
Thanks for the info I'll check out the Bonnington


----------



## sugarcubes

absolutely .. JLT does have some good deals ... and as a place, its much better than discovery gardens as per people's ratings !
Its fairly new ... and part of it is being constructed.. but yeah .. give it some time ... u would start shops, malls and clubs opening around it like mushrooms ..  




thomasg said:


> you have to check out the bonnington, jumeirah lakes towers in JLT. google it and check out the website. it's just really getting started... half hotel and half apartments - the only bar in JLT. it's really very cool and very well finished... the services are getting better and better everyday. yes, there is still construction in JLT, and lots for that matter, but really it ain't so bad... you're close to the freeway, close to the marina, soon the train will open a stop, close to ibn batuta mall... really a good place...


----------



## sugarcubes

im moving to dubai next month and JLT is a place im considering ..
any information ... would be highly appreciated !


----------



## cautious_mover

I have heard its non stop construction, trucks, dust and no where to go/eat/shop near by. If you can live with that, I am sure its great !


----------



## Soph

Hello, I live in JLT right near the metro. It is a bit of a pain not having a small shop yet but i think they are working on that in a lot of the buildings. As a qualified builder i have to say the build quality isn't amazing, but iv'e seen much worse! We have had a leak in our bathroom wall for around 3 months now which as nice as the maintenance men are, it's still not fixed! I have to say though i have never lived anywhere else out here so don't have anything to compare it to! I hope this has been helpful


----------



## sugarcubes

hi Soph ..
thanks for the info first hand !
I understand the companies in dubai have been concentrating on massive construction of buildings with less attention to detail and quality ... which i can expect from impulsive investors there 
yes, having small shops to get some daily groceries is important, i hope they open few shops around the area...
I plan to move early next month and i hope to find a decent place within the first week of feb .. 
any other info would be appreciated ..  would also like to have a social circle when I move out there...


----------



## Gavtek

Once the metro stations open next month (there's one at either end of JLT), you should be able to use the footbridges across SZR and have easy access to all the shops, restaurants, etc, in the Marina.


----------



## Chris Palfreyman

*JLT - from a resident*



sugarcubes said:


> absolutely .. JLT does have some good deals ... and as a place, its much better than discovery gardens as per people's ratings !
> Its fairly new ... and part of it is being constructed.. but yeah .. give it some time ... u would start shops, malls and clubs opening around it like mushrooms ..


Hi, I agree but also I feel some of the information earlier in the thread about JLT is a bit out of date. I did some research and chose JLT to stay for a month or two as I was looking for somewhere close to Dubai internet city, Marina and closer to Abu Dhabi. JLT is actually quite good and better than I expected. 

I arrived last Sunday and have been impressed. Most (not all) the construction work is finished and once the metro station opens (a month or so away...) it's 25 mins away from Bur Dubai and the airport. Prices are good but you need to take a taxi to the Marina for food etc. I am also sure this will change as the places on the lakes open and offer more facilities. 

I also heard horror stories about access - also not true. Its easier to get in and out than other areas along Sheik Zayed road such as the Springs where there are always major delays. JLT is OK in my newbie view.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont know where this place is, but if its between there and discovery garden.. heck anyplace and discovery garden I would choose the other  

Not a fan at all of discovery garden. For married people, on a tight budget, it will do. For single people, you better have to be a TIGHT budget to want to live here.


----------



## Vetteguy

Chris 
Thanks for the positive outlook on the place. It looks like I will be moving in there in late Feb early March. Which are the better buildings to move into. I looked at the Bonnington as sugested earlier in this thread but it is a bit pricy for my budget....


----------



## tierento

*Best bet*

I will be moving to Dubai in Feb as well. I was looking at JLT is it best to go with an agent or use a site like dubizzle and go direct? 

The idea of calling all those listing sucks but if it means I can get a better deal it is a small sacrifice .

lane:


----------



## Vetteguy

Luckily I have an agent that is contracted through my employer but if you go through an agent you will pay up to 5% of the annual rent price for the agents fee.... It can get expensive


----------



## lindajun

I don't leave there but i have afew friends living in JLT @ Indigo tower. Its a pretty cool place to live in.. I've had a few stay overs there and i loved it. Most apartmets have a gym, sauna, swimming pool and there's one clost to Indigo that has a pool table... . There's a bar nearby though i haven't been there, it opened recently..


----------



## tierento

I will have to chat with my boss when I touch down then, see what other colleagues have done. I am still staggered by the rents in Dubai ...


----------



## lindajun

Oh and a friend that lives there is also a real estate agent so she can easily get for you agood place at a good rate.. if interested let me know so i can give you her contacts or email ad..


----------



## lindajun

You will be shocked at how low the rents are right now.. Its easier now to get a nice apartment at affordable price.


----------



## tierento

lindajun said:


> Oh and a friend that lives there is also a real estate agent so she can easily get for you agood place at a good rate.. if interested let me know so i can give you her contacts or email ad..


Thanks for that I will send my details when I get to town.


----------



## sugarcubes

hey Linda ...
can you get me in touch with that friend of urs who's also a real estate agent ?
i'd be really interested in renting out a studio in JLT ... as i plan to move early next month !
would really appreciate ur help !

Thanks 




lindajun said:


> You will be shocked at how low the rents are right now.. Its easier now to get a nice apartment at affordable price.


----------



## Niknpatel

lindajun said:


> You will be shocked at how low the rents are right now.. Its easier now to get a nice apartment at affordable price.


Hi Linda,

please can you give me your friend (real estate agent) in Dubai's email contact too please.

cheers,

nik
[email protected]


----------



## Chris Palfreyman

Vetteguy said:


> Chris
> Thanks for the positive outlook on the place. It looks like I will be moving in there in late Feb early March. Which are the better buildings to move into. I looked at the Bonnington as sugested earlier in this thread but it is a bit pricy for my budget....


Obviously depends on budget/furnished/unfurnished, etc. I am in the Liwa Oaks apartments. They only do furnished but if you contact them direct (i.e. not through agents of booking sites) you can get a good deal.


----------



## shinny_girl

i live in JLT. have been living in this area for the past 8 months...you dont see much life going on in this area though....


----------



## shinny_girl

i wonder if the metro starts end of next month....doesnt look like something completed...but fortunately this supermarket opened last month and i dont need to go through the paninc of Malls everyday just for anything i want to buy.


----------



## SBP

Chris Palfreyman said:


> Obviously depends on budget/furnished/unfurnished, etc. I am in the Liwa Oaks apartments. They only do furnished but if you contact them direct (i.e. not through agents of booking sites) you can get a good deal.


Would this be Oaks Hotels? They want US$700 per week, which seems expensive compared to other one beds I have come across??


----------



## Vetteguy

Thanks SBP that reminds me..........
What is the average rent for a 1 bedroom furnished apartment in the JLT area. and is utilities usually included in the rent price


----------



## SBP

Vetteguy said:


> Thanks SBP that reminds me..........
> What is the average rent for a 1 bedroom furnished apartment in the JLT area. and is utilities usually included in the rent price


Where exactly is the JLT area? Is it the inland lake near golf and tennis club?
If so you can get a 1 bed for AED73,000 on Dubizzle


----------



## SBP

Vetteguy said:


> Thanks SBP that reminds me..........
> What is the average rent for a 1 bedroom furnished apartment in the JLT area. and is utilities usually included in the rent price


Found it, its near the Marina, a 2 bed costs AED70,000 a year


----------



## Vetteguy

Does the rent usually include utilities?


----------



## SBP

Vetteguy said:


> Does the rent usually include utilities?


Some do soem don't depends on the agent/landlord. It is usually stated though on the advert.


----------



## rsinner

Vetteguy said:


> Does the rent usually include utilities?


Mostly not.
Utilities (elec+water) should be much less than 500 AED per month for a 2 bed with normal usage


----------



## rsinner

shinny_girl said:


> i wonder if the metro starts end of next month....doesnt look like something completed...but fortunately this supermarket opened last month and i dont need to go through the paninc of Malls everyday just for anything i want to buy.


Supermarket inside JLT ? Thats a start


----------



## shinny_girl

rsinner said:


> Supermarket inside JLT ? Thats a start



yes, its down my building....and its a big one...beside Saba 2...

and there is very small one beside fortune tower...


----------



## SBP

Chris Palfreyman said:


> Obviously depends on budget/furnished/unfurnished, etc. I am in the Liwa Oaks apartments. They only do furnished but if you contact them direct (i.e. not through agents of booking sites) you can get a good deal.


Just got a quote back from the Liwa Oaks people and they want AED12,000 per month for a 3 month stay and AED11,000 per month for up to 6 months. Now whilst they look really nice apartments, there are loads on Dubizzle that are way lower than these.
Your deal much better Chris? Or are they trying it on before haggling?


----------



## Chris Palfreyman

SBP said:


> Just got a quote back from the Liwa Oaks people and they want AED12,000 per month for a 3 month stay and AED11,000 per month for up to 6 months. Now whilst they look really nice apartments, there are loads on Dubizzle that are way lower than these.
> Your deal much better Chris? Or are they trying it on before haggling?


No, similar. but I only needed one month so I didnt have strong grounds to haggle. It's true there are cheaper options. You should check out what you are being offered though and by who. If you can deal direct and not with agents its better. Some agents here will take your money and when things go wrong (for example broken aircon...) they will be nowhere to be found. There is value in dealing with a reputable firm and the Oaks Group are. I used to stay in their serviced apartments in Australia so I was relieved when I found them in JLT. They are very good apartments and worth extra. How much extra has to be personal choice and budget. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## lal1

I live in Oaks Liwa Heights and our contract is up very soon and they are quoting 16,000 AED per month for two bedroomed for the year an increase of 30%!!!!!! Mind you, with a serviced apartment you don't have any other bills, internet, air con, DEWA, housekeeping is all included.


----------



## Elphaba

At the moment JLT is a pain in the backside to drive around if you are trying to find a specific building. Just a single one-way road in a loop and barely any buildings have decent signs, if any sign at all. Why on earth do the developers not put up proper signs? 

:eyebrows:


----------



## salmamassoud

*JLT now*



StevoD said:


> Ive been living in dubai bout 8 months now and used to live in Lake View Tower on JLT but moved to JBR bout 2 months ago, sorry to tell u but its not one the best places to live in Dubai, there is too much construction goin on so its very noisy at night an early mornings plus there is nothing todo round there, unless u drive u have to get a taxi everywhere, walking is not an option, there r virtually no shops on JLT and no bars!!


Hey,
You should come and pay a visit now to JLT, you wouldn't recognize it! I lived in Dubai Marina for 3 years in Marina Crown (right across the beach) and left because of the 5 construction sites surrounding the tower! I live in JLT now, the area around the lake is all beautifully paved and landscaped with gardens and palm trees and grass and coffee shops, there will be more I am sure! The lakes are filled and the view from coffee shops is very tranquil - absolutely no noise of construction now.


----------



## salmamassoud

Elphaba said:


> At the moment JLT is a pain in the backside to drive around if you are trying to find a specific building. Just a single one-way road in a loop and barely any buildings have decent signs, if any sign at all. Why on earth do the developers not put up proper signs?
> 
> :eyebrows:


I heard that it's the way it's gonna continue to be  I thought once the bridge they are building on the main road right above Sheikh Zayed Rd and the construction finishes, it would be a normal 2 way sreet. But my facility manager says it is not in RTA's plan and the street will remain so!
Uhhhhhhh what a waste of an extra 3 minutes dirve - I know sound too short but quite annoying!


----------



## salmamassoud

*JLT now*



cautious_mover said:


> I have heard its non stop construction, trucks, dust and no where to go/eat/shop near by. If you can live with that, I am sure its great !


It seems to me that JLT has literally transformed over the past year. The whole walk around the lakes is now beautifully paved, palm trees are every where, grass and children play area are up and running, coffee shops over looking the filled lakes, minimarkets, 2 Carrefour express, 1 Spinneys is every where!
This blog has all the resources in JLT compiled, I recommend it for those who want to know more about what they can do there.
jltcommunity.blogspot.com


----------



## tootall

Also there is a big Park n' Shop open now too. Don't know the building exactly but it is the cluster just after the JLT metro shop. They have a pork section!


----------



## Nightshadow

I totally disagree with some of the earlier posts. I lived in JLT - Lake Terrace Tower and they had a small convenience store on the ground floor and there was a Subway nearby...forget where but I remember always seeing it. Most units have their own washer, so laundry isnt a problem in that sense. 

I was always driving, but if you dont have a car, might be a bit of a problem. 

That being said, you can get across through the Metro station to the JBR side. You pay less rent than at JBR and you are always 5 minute taxi ride away from all the great and fun stuff to do at the Marina/ JBR side. I didnt have a problem with it at all. Not to mention, I always ran into young people my age, on the elevators and lobby, so its great place to meet other like-minded expats over time. Sometimes they start up conversations with you, like when I was bringing up a few bottles of whiskey to my place, I was asked jokingly where the party was and if they were invited... you get the idea. 

All the marina side restaurants also deliver to JLT, which is nice. 

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Gavtek

tootall said:


> Also there is a big Park n' Shop open now too. Don't know the building exactly but it is the cluster just after the JLT metro shop. They have a pork section!


It's in the building next to SABA 1.


----------



## Tropicana

JLT has improved a lot over the last 2 years. I am particularly chuffed as I rented a place last year and was kind of apprehensive; so far it has been great


One thing which I hate is the constant speedbumps, at one place there are 2 bumps within 50 yards of each other. 
Many of them are very sharp and dooesnt help your car at all. Surely there will be a better way to control speed than going through 20 speedbreakers in 5 minutes ?


----------



## wandabug

The last year has been amazing for JLT. It is the only mixed business Freezone area in Dubai and the only new area where there is a mix of Residential, Commercial and Office (and hotels). Each cluster is beginning to become little communities.


----------



## Gavtek

It would be even better if the DMCC sorted themselves out and made the process to set up there a lot easier. If they did, half of JAFZA would relocate at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Livingindubai

*confused*

Hi,
new to the forum...great info here.
My company is going to put me up in a 3 bedroom in Green Lakes Tower in JLT.
Is this a good building/area?
Is there a place for kids to go in walking distance. When I was down there for 2 nights about 6 months ago, it just seemed like a clutter of buildings, construction and confusing roads.
Does it have a good expat community from US, UK, Australia etc.

They have also provided option for me to be in Marina but in a smaller place or a villa which will be further out like Arabian Ranches.

Any advice you provide will be much appreciated.


----------



## wandabug

Greenlakes is a lovely building and the apartments are probably the best in the area.. There is a rooftop pool for the kids. It is next to the Metro Station and a covered A/C footbridge over to The Marina. If it is choice between Greenlakes and a smaller apartment in The Marina then I'd say go for GreenLakes. Both the Marina and JLT are a clutter of buildings and not much for kids within walking distance. Half of the year it is too hot to walk anyway. Your decision should be based on whether you want to live in an apartment or a Villa. Arabian Ranches is a very nice area with communal pools. Your decision should also be based on which school the children will be at. If you cannot get places at JESS in AR then there is no point living there, unless you dont mind doing an hour round trip twice a day.
Over 90% of people living here are expats. You should be prepared to mix with all nationalites, not just US, UK and Aussies - it makes you sound racist when you word it like that!


----------



## Livingindubai

wandabug thanks so much for the response.

if you don't mind my asking which area do you live in? do you know of any good schools near the JLT/Marina area for toddlers. I have heard schools don't really start until the Age of 4 in the UAE.

the whole debate between villa and apartment gives me sleepless nights :confused2:

Would you recommend buying in the JLT area? Can you give me an idea of rent in the JLT area? I have had a variety of quotes and I think my employer gets "preferred rates" from some landlords in Green Lakes. Perhaps they are local employees of the company.

And sorry, if I offended anyone, I didn't mean to say that we only want to socialize with people from that part of the world. My thought was more of the expat packages from jobs in those countries are somewhat similar from what I hear, regardless of nationality. i have lived in india for a long time and loved everything about it for instance....sorry again


----------



## samroo

hi their 

does any one know if goldcrest exec in jlt is a good place to stay ?

also if renting could be done with out a stamped passport visa since my visa is still under process for next 2 weeks ?


----------



## wandabug

samroo said:


> hi their
> 
> does any one know if goldcrest exec in jlt is a good place to stay ?
> 
> also if renting could be done with out a stamped passport visa since my visa is still under process for next 2 weeks ?


NO, you cannot sign a Tenancy Agreement or get your DEWA (Electricity and Water) until you have your Residency Permit stamp. You will also need a Dubai Cheque Book to hand over the post dated cheques for your rent which you cannot get until you have your visa.


----------



## Bigjimbo

wandabug said:


> NO, you cannot sign a Tenancy Agreement or get your DEWA (Electricity and Water) until you have your Residency Permit stamp. You will also need a Dubai Cheque Book to hand over the post dated cheques for your rent which you cannot get until you have your visa.


Hi Wanda. The lateston this is that DEWA and the some banks actually accept a letter from the employer stating that the visa is under process, although as you stated it is still strictly speaking illegal to sign a tenancy contract.


----------



## smit1989

Hey i just finalized an apartment there yesterday and the funny thing is, i used to live in Oud Mehta 4 yrs bak opposite Rashid hospital. First of all we must know that JLT is comparatively a newer area..brand new..you can say "FRESH". They have a enough convenience stores at this point to target the current population at JLT. They have groceries, personal laundry service etc. In a few months everything will be done and it is gonna be a really great place..JLT is gonna b huge in some time!!


----------



## Aquamarine_81

Hi.. I'm new to Dubai and this forum is a great help. I'm here with my Hubby and we are currently scouting around for a 2 bedrooms apartment. We are considering the following apartments: Al Seef, Green Lakes, Tamweel or The Torch. Our budget is below 100k. We have looked at some apartments earlier such as Ary at Marina, Global Lakeview and Madina Tower but I don't particularly like the units that the agent were showing. Any advice you provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bigjimbo

If you can find a tamwheel unit for under 100k take it! A great apartment for that cash.


----------

